# Sewing with Thick Sherpa



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I was curious if anyone uses a specific method or takes any different steps when sewing on Jackets with a thick Sherpa lining? I have not yet sewn on a thick sherpa and wanted to make sure before I started.
Advice is appreciated, Thanks and have a good day...!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't done one but I would think your biggest challenge will be hooping it. Clamp would probably work best. You may want to put one layer of fusible backing on first just to keep the sherpa wooly stuff under control as you are hooping or clamping. Good luck with this and let us know how you do this.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

My first thought is to "shave", or trim down the area on the fuzzy side where you will be placing the design -- I'm assuming that's the back side. This will give you a flatter bottom surface, and a less dense embroidery surface. 

If you can't find a remnant at the fabric store to test with, maybe you can find something at your local thrift store.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

If its on the INSIDE its not a big deal. I would use a wooden hoop if your machine maker sells them. If not maybe a clamp. Plastic hoops have a hard time with THICK garments.
If the Sherpa is on the outside then we would digitize the design using a different process to make the design stand out.
I have done the sweatshirts and the jackets with the Sherpa Lining with no real production problems except that they are thick so you have to adjust the hoops for the fabric.
Rick


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

logoadvantage said:


> If its on the INSIDE its not a big deal. I would use a wooden hoop if your machine maker sells them. If not maybe a clamp. Plastic hoops have a hard time with THICK garments.
> If the Sherpa is on the outside then we would digitize the design using a different process to make the design stand out.
> I have done the sweatshirts and the jackets with the Sherpa Lining with no real production problems except that they are thick so you have to adjust the hoops for the fabric.
> Rick


Good to know. Sometimes I over-think it, and it almost always just comes back to digitizing and hooping, doesn't it?


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

> If its on the INSIDE its not a big deal. I would use a wooden hoop if your machine maker sells them. If not maybe a clamp. Plastic hoops have a hard time with THICK garments.
> If the Sherpa is on the outside then we would digitize the design using a different process to make the design stand out.
> I have done the sweatshirts and the jackets with the Sherpa Lining with no real production problems except that they are thick so you have to adjust the hoops for the fabric.
> Rick


I think this is correct as well. I have extender screws for my 290x300mm hoop and it helps with hooping lager thicker items. I have also spoke to someone that has been in the emb biz for over 30+ years and he said that it should not create any problems being as the jacket is a DriDuck jacket and the durable cavas shell will hold stitches and as for the sherpa you can use a sheet of tear away to help hold the sherpa in place with your stitches and create less fuzzies/sherpa sticking out of the embroidey.
So yea overthinking it was. I will post again once I finish the jacket, thanks all.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Im sure its going to be just fine ! Let us know how it all turns out !
The longer screws and keeping the jacket hooped tight is the big key !

Im working on a Applique Piece today that is going to drive me nuts
Indian Dancing outfit. I think its going to be like 12 pieces of applique as a full jacket back plus other pant parts and sleeve parts as well.
These jobs are time consuming but the challenge is sometimes fun. 
As long as they are willing to pay for my time I dont mind taking on the task !


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

> Im sure its going to be just fine ! Let us know how it all turns out !
> The longer screws and keeping the jacket hooped tight is the big key !
> 
> Im working on a Applique Piece today that is going to drive me nuts
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'd love (and I'm sure a lot of others would) to see the project you are working on. If you have the time maybe you could snap a few shots of the project and post them in new thread.
Have a great day and gl with your project.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

p.s. send me a PM if you decide to post that project, I don't want to miss it...!


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont mind posting it at all. First I have to get it done then I have to figure out how to POST pictures to this site. 
At this point Im still drawing the project in my Graphic Program and figuring out just how Im going to make it all happen. Its not gonna be a Quick Job if you know what I mean !
I just finished a Christmas Crab applique design for a gift store and it came out really cool I have a pciture of it already but I have no idea how to POST pictures to this site. The job was mostly metallic fabrics and we did it on a Black Ladies Dress 3/4 Sleeve T Shirt (Port Authority) and it came out neat !


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html

That will show you how...! That section has all the how do's...
GL and thanks for posting the pic's it it always nice to see others work!


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

OK here are both crabs. (Same Customer)
First one was done using FELT Applique.
2nd Crab was the Christmas Crab. 

She wanted the Christmas one to be more Comical and of coarse she wanted a Christmas Theame.

Both were fun projects. I enjoy when the customer lets me do it on my own thing and gives me artistic freedom. I do alot of things for this same buyer and they always say Just Do It ! My favorite type of client !


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice those do look good, I have to say I agree when a customer gives you the freedom to be more artistic adn I think it ends up being nicer then what they expected.
I'll post some pic's in a few min of some applique I've done.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are few jobs I have done....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

logoadvantage said:


> OK here are both crabs. (Same Customer)
> First one was done using FELT Applique.
> 2nd Crab was the Christmas Crab.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to share the photos of the project here. Looks like they came out great!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

HGE said:


> Here are few jobs I have done....


I *love* that maroon hoodie with the 2 tone thread. Is that an applique or just a lot of stitches?

Thanks for sharing the pics! Be sure to show off that sherpa when it's done


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I embroidered the Sherpa Jackets and all worked out well. I used a sheet of tear away backing and went at it. The jacket turned out great and the sherpa created no problems. Just hoop tight!
Here are some pic's I took real quick, not the greatest but shows the sherpa being held down by the embroidery...


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

> I *love* that maroon hoodie with the 2 tone thread. Is that an applique or just a lot of stitches?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics! Be sure to show off that sherpa when it's done


That is a 2 color applique in the main part. Outlined in a satin stitch of the same color thread. The Varsity and Diggers is stitches.
Thanks Rodney, appreciate the nod.
Have a good one!!!


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice applique work. We keep thinking we'd like to try applique but the whole process seems somewhat mystifying.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

> Very nice applique work. We keep thinking we'd like to try applique but the whole process seems somewhat mystifying.
> Thanks
> Dave


It sounds harder then it really is, if you can afford a cutter and think you can sell it, I'd go for it, adds to the product line you offer your customers. You can also use the cutter for other things such as vinyl.
Look into it might work out for you. GL to you and Thanks for the props.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

If I thought a Roland GX-24 would be able to cut out the irregular shapes of "odd" patches I'd have one coming to my house tomorrow. What I can't wrap my arms around is how you could take the embroidered patch of the embroidery machine and take it over to the Roland and have the Roland know where the outline of the patch is to cut out. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

You cut it, then place the cut out shape in outline stitch the embroidery pattens provides. Then sew the stitich you want around it, zigzag, satin, bean... onto the garment.
Look making patches on this site, if that is what you are looking to make there are alot of helpful posts...


----------

